# Birthday cake pics!



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Lady turned five years old today although I have had her just over a year. I love my little brown eyed girl so much. She is such a gentle spirit. We celebrated her birthday and Prince's belated birthday with a peanut butter cake from our local doggie bakery! We were on vacation for Prince's birthday  We are awaiting a package from Wooflink so the pics below are minus gifts. They did not like the candles lit! The candles were actually little doggies, found them on Amazon!

The cake. Notice the frosting smudge in the middle. I held it down for them to smell and Prince took a quick nip!










Oh mom this is nom nom...










Lady let me get this party started!










The happy birthday girl! Love this doggie so much!


----------



## Lulajane (Jun 24, 2013)

EEkkk!!! I love it!! Happy Birthday Lady & Prince!!!


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Aww thanks so much....never thought I would be buying a doggie birthday cake but it was fun to see them go at it. This cake was a small but they have medium and large too. I put half if it in the freezer for later. They can eat what remains of the other half for treats over the next couple days.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Love it! Too cute!


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!! To Lady & Prince~~the gorgeous dynamic duo!! I know that your Mom cannot imagine her life without the two of you!!! You enjoy that wonderful peanut butter birthday cake and give Mom lots of peanut buttery kisses. <3 :icescream:ccasion7:ccasion6:ccasion1:


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

lulu'smom said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!! To Lady & Prince~~the gorgeous dynamic duo!! I know that your Mom cannot imagine her life without the two of you!!! You enjoy that wonderful peanut butter birthday cake and give Mom lots of peanut buttery kisses. <3 :icescream:ccasion7:ccasion6:ccasion1:


Thank you! They are sound asleep on the couch now. I think they stuffed themselves, although I took the cake away from them before they ate too much. My husband thought we should see if they would eat it all! I said no way, they sleep with us and who knows what might happen in the middle of night of they ate way too much cake!


----------



## Tabcat73 (May 8, 2013)

Happy birthday  too cute!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Happy birthday to Lady and Prince!! May you live many more happy and healthy years with your mommy and daddy! I love their outfits, they're a couple of the best dressed dogs ever! Your cake looks so yummy. Love you both!! Mwa!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

Mmmm! That cake looks good! They did a great job! I love lady's dress! They are such cute little chis!


----------



## cpaoline (Oct 9, 2012)

Happy birthday Lady and Prince love the cake


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Happy Birthday sweet, beautiful Lady & Prince! ccasion2:

You two pups bring a smile to my face every time I see you.
I wish you both a long, healthy and happy life! Give your 
wonderful mama lots of licks for being so good to you two!
You guys look adorable beyond belief in your Wooflink by 
the way! Kisses from our whole pack! 


Oh and Bella wants to know if you could ship a piece of that cake?


----------



## Tessa'smom (Mar 25, 2013)

Happy Birthday to both of you two cuties!!!


----------



## BlueJax (Jun 25, 2012)

Happy Birthday Lady & Prince! The cake looks amazing!


----------



## Jetsmumx (Dec 9, 2012)

Local doggy bakery!! I wish tere was places like that near me... I have never found one but i imagine there is probably somewhere online. The cake looks lovely and lady and prince look like they enjoyed it  x


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Oh I love the picture of both of them devouring the cake!! So cute. Happy Birthday to your pups!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Omgoodness, that cake is so cute! But I must say, the pups make it even cuter!  I love that last pic of Lady!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Happy birthday to them both! xxx


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Zorana1125 said:


> Happy birthday to Lady and Prince!! May you live many more happy and healthy years with your mommy and daddy! I love their outfits, they're a couple of the best dressed dogs ever! Your cake looks so yummy. Love you both!! Mwa!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


We have been educated in doggie style from Auntie Zorana!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Z definitely has awesome taste in couture.


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Angel1210 said:


> Mmmm! That cake looks good! They did a great job! I love lady's dress! They are such cute little chis!


The cake is made with human grade ingredients. Yep, I took a little taste. It tasted like a peanut butter bran muffin that was not very sweet. They loved it though. Wish some of you guys were around to share. I have have a lot left over! They told me you can freeze it though!


----------



## Lulajane (Jun 24, 2013)

TLI said:


> Z definitely has awesome taste in couture.


Yes she does!! I love seeing her posts about what she's gotten for her babies!! It'll be dangerous when Gypsy can soon actually fit in things! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Lulajane said:


> Yes she does!! I love seeing her posts about what she's gotten for her babies!! It'll be dangerous when Gypsy can soon actually fit in things!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I hear ya! The only thing that saves me is that a lot of the stuff doesn't come in smaller sizes. :lol: That is a plus for my budget. Haha!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Thank u ladies for the sweet compliments! What can I say?? I'm obsessed! Lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Zorana1125 said:


> Thank u ladies for the sweet compliments! What can I say?? I'm obsessed! Lol
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


....and your obsession has rubbed off onto me. Prince at 3.5 lbs. wears size one in Wooflink so anything smaller than him may be too small. Thank stinks for the Wees!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Jayda said:


> ....and your obsession has rubbed off onto me. Prince at 3.5 lbs. wears size one in Wooflink so anything smaller than him may be too small. Thank stinks for the Wees!


Yeah, one of our members sent us the size one in Wooflink some time back. It was too big for my girls.  It fit Chance a little better, though. Only problem is that he didn't like Pink.  :lol: LouisDog has some smaller pieces that fit. Lori sent us the most beautiful all in one hoodie. It has the pants connected. It is SO darling! But their stuff is very pricey. $80 for that outfit. Yikes! I felt like I needed to crawl through my computer to hug Lori's neck! I'll post a pic of it. 

correction: $88 dollars. I wish I had endless funds. Why aren't there really money trees?


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Zorana1125 said:


> Thank u ladies for the sweet compliments! What can I say?? I'm obsessed! Lol
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I have to avoid your threads.  Only kiddin' ya.  Your dogs are the best dressed here.


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

TLI said:


> Yeah, one of our members sent us the size one in Wooflink some time back. It was too big for my girls.  It fit Chance a little better, though. Only problem is that he didn't like Pink.  :lol: LouisDog has some smaller pieces that fit. Lori sent us the most beautiful all in one hoodie. It has the pants connected. It is SO darling! But their stuff is very pricey. $80 for that outfit. Yikes! I felt like I needed to crawl through my computer to hug Lori's neck! I'll post a pic of it.
> 
> correction: $88 dollars. I wish I had endless funds. Why aren't there really money trees?


I am amazed at how pricey some of the dog clothes are. What really bothers me is that some of the brands charge the same for a huge size as they do for a tiny size. I always wait until a sale comes around. I buy a lot of stuff from Doggie Couture. They recently had a deal where if you bought a "Coupaw" upfront for $50 you got $100 in merchandise. I bought two and that funded the birthday stash that is coming to them. Basically I got $200 worth of stuff for $100....I can swallow that. The new collection had so many tanks amd little dresses that are super light and airy which is perfect for most of the year here in SC.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Jayda said:


> I am amazed at how pricey some of the dog clothes are. What really bothers me is that some of the brands charge the same for a huge size as they do for a tiny size. I always wait until a sale comes around. I buy a lot of stuff from Doggie Couture. They recently had a deal where if you bought a "Coupaw" upfront for $50 you got $100 in merchandise. I bought two and that funded the birthday stash that is coming to them. Basically I got $200 worth of stuff for $100....I can swallow that. The new collection had so many tanks amd little dresses that are super light and airy which is perfect for most of the year here in SC.


Me too! Lori and another one of the older members had several of the Wooflink pieces. I of course was dying to have some. Even though my pups rarely wear clothes. They are just so darn cute! As cute, or cuter than baby clothes. We tried the 1, but they were just too big. You'd think they'd make one size down. I've contacted a few companies, and they say there isn't a high enough market for the smaller items. People usually wait until full growth before spending that much money. I find things here and there. I do a lot of returns. :lol: 

Yep, it's hard to justify such a small amount of material for those prices. But they are so cute, customers can't resist. :lol:

Are the coupaws still available?

What is Prince's neck measurement?


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

So CUTE!! Happy birthday, Lady and Prince! I'm also very jealous you have a doggie bakery!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

TLI said:


> Me too! Lori and another one of the older members had several of the Wooflink pieces. I of course was dying to have some. Even though my pups rarely wear clothes. They are just so darn cute! As cute, or cuter than baby clothes. We tried the 1, but they were just too big. You'd think they'd make one size down. I've contacted a few companies, and they say there isn't a high enough market for the smaller items. People usually wait until full growth before spending that much money. I find things here and there. I do a lot of returns. :lol:
> 
> Yep, it's hard to justify such a small amount of material for those prices. But they are so cute, customers can't resist. :lol:
> 
> ...


Prince's neck is 8-8.5 inches. The Coupaw is no longer available but check out the website. They daily deals for pet stuff. It is like groupon for pets. I have seen Zukes and USA made bulky sticks on there for a good price, for example.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

aww. that is the cutest doggie cake I have ever seen !!! *Happy Belated Birthday to Lady and Prince ccasion7:ccasion2:ccasion2:*


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Jayda said:


> Prince's neck is 8-8.5 inches. The Coupaw is no longer available but check out the website. They daily deals for pet stuff. It is like groupon for pets. I have seen Zukes and USA made bulky sticks on there for a good price, for example.


Okie Dokie. Thank you! I bought a susan lanci collar in a real pretty ocean blue color. Got a good deal on it. It will fit Chance, but he wouldn't get much use out of it. I was going to offer it to you for Prince, but it's a 7/8 inch collar. Tags attached. 

I'll keep a watch on the coupaw. Thanks again! xxx


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

TLI said:


> Okie Dokie. Thank you! I bought a susan lanci collar in a real pretty ocean blue color. Got a good deal on it. It will fit Chance, but he wouldn't get much use out of it. I was going to offer it to you for Prince, but it's a 7/8 inch collar. Tags attached.
> 
> I'll keep a watch on the coupaw. Thanks again! xxx


Awe too bad on the collar, Prince really has only a few collar but he wears clothes almost all the time. A lot of time Lady just wears a pretty collar!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

It was the only size they had. :/ I wish it was the right size. Jade was looking forward to sending Mr. Prince a little love gift. :lol:


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

TLI said:


> It was the only size they had. :/ I wish it was the right size. Jade was looking forward to sending Mr. Prince a little love gift. :lol:


Yes, unfortunately the 7/8 inch width is just to wide for him. Smooches to Jade!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Jayda said:


> Yes, unfortunately the 7/8 inch width is just to wide for him. Smooches to Jade!


It's 7 to 8 inches in length. 1/2 inch width.  We'll find something for the little stud Muffin. xxx


----------

